# swimming backwards



## Conuremama (Feb 12, 2014)

So today I noticed that sometimes my betta swims backwards or "wiggles" almost like he is dancing... Do other betta's do this?


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

My red VT, Merlin used to do that often, now he doesn't so much. Every now and then he'll still do it though. He also used to do a "drift" backwards, but that may be due to his fins being heavy.


----------

